# Found a Place To Hunt



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well found a place close to the city to hunt. Thing is there is Cattle on it, so no use putting Food Plots or Mineral Licks. Can hunt Urban Season. He said just don't shoot a Cow.


There is an Old Building on it, fixing up to stay in, thought I was going to have to build an Outhouse, was surprised.









More Pics coming


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Uptown a Two Holler



Looking down into the Hunting area





My wife says we ought to see if he will sell this, we could live here.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks good to me. Do that home made mineral lick thing you posted about several years ago to draw the deer. Fence off a little bit from th ecattle tempory and use apples you pick up out of ditches.

 Al


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Two holer with a view!

Just think of the nice, fresh air flowing in while you are doing your business. Who could ask for more?

That old house would make a lot nicer living quarters than the small tent I have! I'd love to have that on my place.


----------

